# Flora Bama Tournament



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Who is in? Despite the weather....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Most people are probably gonna be fishing the Bud Light. FB dropped the ball big time on the reschedule.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are doing both. It will be a bit of chaos but whatever, I am sure each tournament staff is doing the best they can given the situation and the weather.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I am only fishing the Bud Light or should I say winning the Bud Light :thumbup:


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I heard Superbowl Fishing was gonna win the tournament.....


----------

